

Update uTorrent and find your computer hijacked, mining Bitcoins for BitTorrent - lloydde
https://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-quietly-installs-riskware-bitcoin-miner-users-report-150306/

======
lloydde
"The hugely popular download service uTorrent is still taking heat after
announcing it would no longer freight downloads with software that slows the
user's computer for the parent company's bitcoin-mining purposes -- a practice
most users weren't aware of and hadn't agreed to. The software, known as Epic
Scale, hijacks a user's computing and memory power in order for uTorrent owner
BitTorrent Inc. to generate computing power to mine for bitcoin."
[http://www.ibtimes.com/slow-computer-utorrent-epic-scale-
bit...](http://www.ibtimes.com/slow-computer-utorrent-epic-scale-bitcoin-
mining-software-slowing-down-computers-1840466)

------
lloydde
Comment by moeburn on [http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/epic-scale-and-
utorre...](http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/epic-scale-and-utorrent-
bitcoin-mining-riskware-investigated) "Your investigation neglected to point
out the fact that the choice to install Epic Scale only appears about 25% of
the time, but installs 100% of the time. Try going through the installation
process a few times, I guarantee you that you will find it doesn't always ask
you."

------
lloydde
Recent, related discussion: "Newest version of uTorrent has Bitcoin mining
offer during install (utorrent.com)"
[http://forum.utorrent.com/topic/95041-warning-epicscale-
risk...](http://forum.utorrent.com/topic/95041-warning-epicscale-riskware-
silently-installed-with-latest-utorrent/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156405)

